# Jessica Alba is Preggo..



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 13, 2007)

Jessica Alba happens to be my IDOL. Ever since she was on PUNK when she was little I thought she was beautiful and I always said I was going to grow up and look like her!

I deffy signed on to my boyfriend AIM today and on the AIM celeb news it said that she was preggo. My jaw DROPPED.. I'm happy for her, I don't know if any of you are fans of her but the news shocked me!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 13, 2007)

dear jessica alba,

please dont name your baby something stupid, like butter or orange or fairytales or something like that. 

thanks.


----------



## labellavita7 (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah I definitely wasn't expecting that.  I thought she and Cash broke up.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 13, 2007)

i guess they got back together..  i dont know how this really works.. he tells everyone she caught herpes from derek jeter but he's the one doing her.. and now shes preggo.. kiinda funny but not funny at all.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 13, 2007)

can we play guess the celebrity herpes chain? 
mariah carey > derek jeter > jessica alba > cash warren ...


----------



## aziajs (Dec 13, 2007)

I was really surprised to hear it.  I heard the rumor last week but I thought it was just more idle gossip.  I never expected it to be true.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 13, 2007)

she still my idol.. herpes or not.. preggo or not.. lmao. .=) shes still beautiful and she dresses well.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 13, 2007)

yeah i love jessica alba!
i cant believe she's preggo though thats crazy.
Anyways im pretty sure her baby will win the genetic lottery


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 13, 2007)

wait, what is this rumor that she has herpes?

agreed about the genetic lottery, she is hot!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_yeah i love jessica alba!
i cant believe she's preggo though thats crazy.
Anyways im pretty sure her baby will win the genetic lottery_

 
Unless it's like Rumor Willis and just completely unfortunate.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes and I'm sure she will raise this child to appreciate its heritage and culture...oh, um wait...


----------



## Willa (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Unless it's like Rumor Willis and just completely unfortunate._

 
Ho yeah who would have thought that
The girl has a... special look, to be polite hehe

And what is that story about the herpes thing???


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 13, 2007)

Rumor has it Alba got herpes from Derek Jeter.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 13, 2007)

Lol I told my husband last night that Jessica Alba was preggers and he sighed and was like what srsly ..I said yep he looked so dissapointed .. I loled so much and said what shes tainted now ? he just looks at me with this face of confusion and despair and says le sigh.

It was one of the funniest moments in our marriage ..so I says guess I should be relieved shes tainted now ..in case we ever met her in person..lol...

i swear some guys...hehe


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 13, 2007)

lol apparently shes been on valtrax (is that even how you spell it? lol) and cash broke up with her because she wanted to marry him.. then he ended up telling the press that she had herpes.. even if it's not true.. cash is a bitch for even telling anyone that. Thats so mean.

i guess derek jeter gave it to mariah carey and to jessica alba.. and i guess a few other people i don't remember who. i heard about htat and read about it online a few months ago.

lmao omg yea I told my boyfriend that too and he was like.. what a waste of a beautiful body~ and i was like shutup she'll still be beautiful lol!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Unless it's like Rumor Willis and just completely unfortunate._

 










This is sooo true!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Unless it's like Rumor Willis and just completely unfortunate._

 
i just laughed like a crazy person in the middle of class. 
i love you.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 13, 2007)

GREAT call on rumer willis...poor girl

Also, i love how Perez refers to Jessica Alba as Jessica "Dont Call me Latina" Alba


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 13, 2007)

rumer lost the gene pool lottery. tallulah and scout are cute though


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yes and I'm sure she will raise this child to appreciate its heritage and culture...oh, um wait..._

 
LOL! I used to like her until I heard her comments about Mexicans.


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 13, 2007)

i used to like her til she was a complete stuck up bitch on punk'd.

shes still a stunner tho!


----------



## clamster (Dec 14, 2007)

WAT!!! no way... I think in her new movie Awake fellow actor Hayden Christiansen doesn't like her much at least that what it seems like  in their interviews and such lol..


----------



## clamster (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TangoMango* 

 
_LOL! I used to like her until I heard her comments about Mexicans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
What happend with her and mexicans? She seems sweet upfront but I have a feeling she is a biatch.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

  "I have a very American upbringing, I feel American, and i dont speak spanish. So to say that i'm a latin actress , ok, but its not fitting. it would be insincere"

“My grandfather was the only Mexican at his college, the only Hispanic person at work and the only one at the all-white country club. He tried to forget his Mexican roots, because he never wanted his kids to be made to feel different in America. He and my grandmother didn’t speak Spanish to their children. Now, as a third-generation American, I feel as if I have finally cut loose.”

“I’ve got cousins galore. Mexicans just spread all their seeds. And the women just pop them out.”  
 
i believe it was in Para Todos magazine.
She's ashamed of her Mexican heritage, rather than being proud of it. i think its sad. if she had a better attitude about her heritage she could have been a great role model to not just hispanic american children growing up, but to ANY child who feels like theyre "different".


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 14, 2007)

I told my boyfriend. And he said.. "That's gay."
I laughed my ass off. I knew he would say that.


----------



## daisyv316 (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_i believe it was in Para Todos magazine.
She's ashamed of her Mexican heritage, rather than being proud of it. i think its sad. if she had a better attitude about her heritage she could have been a great role model to not just hispanic american children growing up, but to ANY child who feels like theyre "different"._

 
NOW I know NOT to support her, So I wont be seeing of her movies!

Yep i AM MEXICAN!


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_What happend with her and mexicans? She seems sweet upfront but I have a feeling she is a biatch._

 
Love Always Ivy posted Jessica Alba's comments. I've heard from people that have met her and some say she was nice and some say she was a stuck up bitch.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 14, 2007)

I think she also told another magazine that one day George Lopez went up to her father and started speaking to him in spanish, which her father responded "I don't speak Mexican." It's REALLY SAD, esp since you can tell she has those views because of her parents self hatred.

Thing is, I don't think there's anything wrong with her feeling very American and not Mexican. She grew up here and sure, this is what she knows. But to make those certain comments, it's very obvious that she greatly dislikes what's in her blood. Sad and pathetic. This chica is definitely NOT a fan.


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I think she also told another magazine that one day George Lopez went up to her father and started speaking to him in spanish, which her father responded "I don't speak Mexican." It's REALLY SAD, esp since you can tell she has those views because of her parents self hatred.

Thing is, I don't think there's anything wrong with her feeling very American and not Mexican. She grew up here and sure, this is what she knows. But to make those certain comments, it's very obvious that she greatly dislikes what's in her blood. Sad and pathetic. This chica is definitely NOT a fan._

 





 Bad enough that even happened, but she actually retold the incident to a magazine?! That's really sad. And poor George Lopez. I wonder what he was thinking? The more I'm learning about this girl, the more I'm disliking her.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 15, 2007)

I know!! From her GQ interview:“So there we were, Marc Anthony was there, and George Lopez starts speaking to my father in Spanish, and my dad says, ‘I don’t speak Mexican.’ I turned purple. Like, ‘Dad, how can you even make that comment?’ I love my papa. But he has no filter. I probably acquired that characteristic from him.” He must be so proud.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 15, 2007)

despite how ignorant jessica alba is.. i love her! since i was a little girl i always looked up to her as my role model. I dont agree with the whole "not claiming your heritage" thing, you should be proud of your blood.. but all in all.. shes beautiful..

what nationality is cash? isn't he mexican? or no?


----------

